# another season



## bomar (Jun 3, 2011)

you think they will have another season next year


----------



## RAMROD48 (Jun 3, 2011)

bomar said:


> you think they will have another season next year


 
There will always be another season even after TV


----------



## Sethro (Jun 5, 2011)

bomar said:


> you think they will have another season next year


 
Yep, they started filming season five in Florida a few weeks ago..


----------



## GlenWimpy (Jun 5, 2011)

The first season was half way descent. Now its a bunch of staged avents. I can't watch it!


----------

